# Cuyahoga river leading into lake Rockwell



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok guys here's my questions. At what point does the cuyahoga river become considered lake Rockwell and off limits. Let's say I know someone with private property north of rt 14 in the area between rt 14 and 303. My plan would be to put it at the private property and float down the river as far as it is legal in a kayak. I know you can't fish lake Rockwell. But how far down the river can I come safely in a kayak before having to worry about trouble. I am also planning on paddling back up river back to the private property after finished and coming back out where i put in. 

Has anyone ever fished the stretch of river south of 303 and north of rt 14 ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard they have a cable across the river at the entry area to the lake, plus if you were to kayak that area down from 303 you can see some good shallow rapids from the road right at diagonal rd turn off from 303, that would be a paddle I bet..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's been a while, but there used to be a sign on a wire going across the river that read "No Trespassing"


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just out of curiosity and for laughs maybe, does "anyone know anyone" that has ever gone on a night ops mission to fish Lake Rockwell? It's like the holy grail of lakes.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I thought you were allowed to fish this lake... People have been on here reporting catches for the last few years... Did they just shut it down?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have never known it to be open ever.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> Just out of curiosity and for laughs maybe, does "anyone know anyone" that has ever gone on a night ops mission to fish Lake Rockwell? It's like the holy grail of lakes.



That's funny cause about ten yrs ago I was working a stupid shift getting off work at two in the morning, heading toward Ravenna on rt 14 I look over at the lake on the river side on a full moon summer night and I see a canoe with two guys paddling toward the bridge, I about crapped laughing , I laid on the horn going by. I bet they crapped to knowing they got spotted, it was those silver types so easily seen..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Just out of curiosity and for laughs maybe, does "anyone know anyone" that has ever gone on a night ops mission to fish Lake Rockwell? It's like the holy grail of lakes.


I'm sure IcebucketJohn does and probably the fine that they received when he ticketed them.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a neighbor who told me a story last year that he and buddy paddled down to a cable that stretched across the river. There was a sign that said no trespassing hanging from it. This took place about 15 years ago.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm sure IcebucketJohn does and probably the fine that they received when he ticketed them.


Just to make things clear I have no intention on breaking any laws or the encouragement of others to do so, just like to hear fish stories and the one about driving over the bridge at 14 seeing the guys is exactly something I could imagine. I'm quite aware there are many law enforcement members in this forum.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> Just out of curiosity and for laughs maybe, does "anyone know anyone" that has ever gone on a night ops mission to fish Lake Rockwell? It's like the holy grail of lakes.


Probably because no one fishes in it. Anywhere where the pressure is little to none, the fishing is very good. Like summit lake. No one fishes there because of the rumors of it being extremely polluted (which, apparently, is a true fact) and the fact that its surrounded by the hood (again, also true) but the people that have said the fishing Is very good. I personally fished there a few years ago (dont ask how, just know that I went fishing there) and caught a few nice fish for the fryer. Not that I did take them back.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Just to make things clear I have no intention on breaking any laws or the encouragement of others to do so, just like to hear fish stories and the one about driving over the bridge at 14 seeing the guys is exactly something I could imagine. I'm quite aware there are many law enforcement members in this forum.


If you stop in at Mark's Bait, Mark can tell you about fish that have been caught out of there and he probably has a few stories to tell about his customers and that lake. 

Anybody into splitting the cost of a two man sub?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> If you stop in at Mark's Bait, Mark can tell you about fish that have been caught out of there and he probably has a few stories to tell about his customers and that lake.
> 
> Anybody into splitting the cost of a two man sub?


LOL  You might be on to something... imagine watching the fish fight right directly underwater!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll help with the sub cost, just to see the youtube videos!

It's funny that Akron says its restricted for drinking water protection, but really there's nothing you can do to protect pollutants from getting in upstream of the lake and flowing into the lake!


----------



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

I do know that they just put in last year an off ramp that if you're canoeing or kayaking that you can get off a little before the lake. After that there is a lot of rapids that you probably wont want to go past because it would be a rough time going back up them. Its right past the St. Rt. 303 bridge.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wondering if there might be some white bass or walleye in there. If so, there might be the "best kept secret" about spring fishing the river upstream?!!


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

That Red Fox access point on Price Road does indeed have some substantial current near it, especially if the water is remotely high. I stopped last year to check it out and found it looks too fast to paddle upstream from it, back upstream to it, and also too shallow to run a motor. Going downstream of Red Fox..I just dont know how youd get back upstream to it unless you literally got out of the craft and drug it back upstream on foot.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah that area is fast moving plus downriver off of diagonal rd you can see a area that's real narrow and rocky white water. A definite get out and drag through, thought about that area for spring smallmouth or any thing that runs up river to spawn, but a lot of work involved..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

For some reason I'm remembering that you can't go past 303 but I can't recall where I heard that.
About 100 years ago, when I first got my yak, I put in at 303 & went _upstream_.
You had to get out and pull through some rapids under the turnpike bridge, but it was all good paddling above that. Nice looking water too!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, m not sure on that , I read something about the park district not wanting motors on boats or canoes in those waters keeping the area natural and scenic for paddling .


----------



## Jason Streets (Apr 5, 2014)

There's also a small homemade rock dam/waterfall, someone made downstream of the access site on 303, was at a picnic at someone's house who lives on 303, was walking the river bank and saw it a few houses from the backyard we were in.


----------



## Jason Streets (Apr 5, 2014)

you can actually see it on Google Earth


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Funny how lake rockwell comes up this time of year, every year. Fact is it's not fish-able. For those that know, know. Those that dont know then pretty much toss your gear in the trash because it will be taken from you when you get caught. Plus you'll get to spend a day in court to pay your fines. Just ask bassmastermjb or as others have said. Stop by Marks bait and tackle and ask....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> For some reason I'm remembering that you can't go past 303 but I can't recall where I heard that.
> About 100 years ago, when I first got my yak, I put in at 303 & went _upstream_.
> You had to get out and pull through some rapids under the turnpike bridge, but it was all good paddling above that. Nice looking water too!


.....so uh, was this before or after world war II?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Does it matter ???


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

RedJada said:


> Funny how lake rockwell comes up this time of year, every year. Fact is it's not fish-able. For those that know, know. Those that dont know then pretty much toss your gear in the trash because it will be taken from you when you get caught. Plus you'll get to spend a day in court to pay your fines. Just ask bassmastermjb or as others have said. Stop by Marks bait and tackle and ask....


Unless the law has changed in the past year, you can fish Rockwell. I lived down the street for 2 years between 2012-2014 and fished at least a couple times a week. Literally over 100 times. Never had an issue, just have to be parallel to the state hwy. Maybe things have changed in the last year, I dont know, I moved. Personally never had an issue and there was usually plenty of others down there fishing too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOLZ. Just seems like a long time ago. I think (my old memory is crusty) that was back in 2001 when I got my yak. Back before anyone much fished out of them.

Heck, I just realized last year when fishing out of my folks old boat (they have both passed), that that old boat has been fishing on LaDue for over *forty years!*


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Bass thumb , it, s still that way to fish there, just stay along the highway along the water, parking is the only issue .


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

You can fish Rockwell ONLY alone State Rt 14. Years ago there used to be parking on the west side but that was taken away because certain individuals ruined it for everybody. The first house north east used to let guys park in his yard for a fee. Don't know if that still happens.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

My girlfriend had some relatives that owned property just north of the lake. On the map in the first post it was between the top set of ponds and the river. I visited there probably a half dozen times. The ponds had some AWESOME fishing. Huge largemouths and some small/medium pike. I tried the river every time I was there and never had any luck. It is extremely shallow in that section. Wish I could go back but they sold the land last year.


----------

